# Titan 440i storage advice



## Davethepainter (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, i'm putting my new titan away for a few months, what do you recommend i run through the sprayer? Thinner ? I was told to add motor oil to thinner but wanted another opinion. Thanks


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thinner always works for me. 

Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Thinner


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Thinner here too.


----------



## Davethepainter (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, how about adding oil? I was told its a good idea, as the thinner may evaporate.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never had that happen, and I've gone for months on end without using my sprayers....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never used motor oil and have never had any evaporation issues.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Paint thinner, not lacquer. In a sealed unit it should not evaporate.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been using Motor home anti freeze- has anti rust stuff in it, of course doesn't freeze- and will mix with water when cleaning it out. 
Used to use thinner- but my gun is not used too much and when it is it's latex. 
3 years now and I can turn it right around.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I like to add Motor oil and Thinner 50/50 mix. I think it helps keep the leather's moist for long term storage, a month or more. Thinner is fine if its under a month or so.

After a repair, I always ask when the pump will be used again. If I get the "I dont know" answer, oil/thinner it gets


----------



## Davethepainter (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the tips - packed up till spring.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with NCPaint. if your unit has stack packings ( meaning leather and plastic individual discs) some motor oil in the thinner helps keep the leathers moist and flexible. for static packings ( plastic disc with o-ring) thinner is fine


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I make my own pump saver. Go to the auto parts store and get the high grade anti-freeze split 50-50 with water.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

thinner. Min spirits. between uses as well. Even if all I use is latex thru the particular pump. If you dont, you should. You don have to believe me, but keep doing otherwise for long enough and you will eventually figure it out.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Been using Varsol for years.I don't fill the hoses with Varsol as I just prime it and draw straight from the 1 gallon container for 5-10 seconds.


----------

